# Help on Exhaust Tips



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Evening all, could you please advise on the best method and product to use to get these clean? I apologise if this question has been asked many times but struggling to find the answer i require?










Kind regards

Andrew.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I like using the BriteMax twins for the exhaust tips


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fine grade wire wool and metal polish will sort them out nicely.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

They don't look that bad. When mine are like that I will usually use autosol combined with a fine grade wire wool or microfibre towel. Then I finish it off with a Brasso pad


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If it helps I would suggest getting a couple of polishing cones from E Bay or a DW supplier, grab a tube of Autosol, A tub of a decent fine grade metal polish and some fine wire wool.

Go to work on them after cleaning them well with APC etc using Autosol and the wire wool then use a polishing cone with the fine metal polish to finish:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Autoglym metal polish and an old microfiber cleans mine 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I used autosol and 000 grade wire wool and finished off with meguires metal polish on a microfibre at the weekend and it worked great, def recommended!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This above or Britemax twins but if there chrome plated then just use a short pile MF cloth.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a useful video which can give you an idea.
Metal polish wise, T Cut metal polish or Autosol work well and readily available. You can spend more but chrome is chrome when it comes to Exhaust Tips.
I use Surf City Killer Chrome for more delicate tasks like my Microns.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

chongo said:


> This above or Britemax twins but if there chrome plated then just use a short pile MF cloth.


++

As with all things detailing, start off gentle, there is only so much chrome plate on an exhaust tip, you don't want to go in guns blazing.


----------

